
The “Real World Haskell” Book Site Now Re-Directs to “Red Bean Software” - arlindohall
https://book.realworldhaskell.org
======
arlindohall
I've been reading the book online -- I have the paper copy but it's easier to
work the examples with copy/paste -- and I've had a tab open for a while. I
opened it again this morning to read a chapter or two, and I got a cert
error...

I tried to back it up to the internet archive as proof in case/when the
original owners regain control but the Wayback Machine wouldn't accept it with
the bad cert.

